# root my telus s3



## scoroby (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone know how? I see there are different methods for the other carriers versions. My guess is that one of those version's files will be appropriate for telus but I don't know which. Is there some info I can look at in my phone's settings to tell?

This is my first android btw. Coming from an iphone 3gs. Wanted to get an android phone since I put ICS on my touchpad! Love it!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you tell us the model number of the Telus version?


----------



## scoroby (Mar 29, 2012)

model # is SGH-1747M


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

scoroby said:


> model # is SGH-1747M


SGH-1747 is the AT&T model. Idk if the M has any meaning or not.

EDIT: it doesn't. It's the same as the Rogers S3. All unlock the same way.


----------



## scoroby (Mar 29, 2012)

excellent! thanx for the help. Gonna get me some rooting goodness


----------

